# الإخوة الكرام استفسار بخصوص أعلى حمل على اتش 20سم*20سم (HEB 200)



## فيصل123456 (22 ديسمبر 2022)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإخوة الكرام استفسار بخصوص أعلى حمل بالطن في المنتصف على اتش 20سم*20سم (HEB 200) بنفس قيمة اجهاد الخضوع إذا علمت ان اجهاد الخضوع = 3515.348802 كيلوجرام على السنتي متر مربع وطول الاتش 12متر ومساحة المقطع للإتش 78,1سنتي متر مربع؟
ابحث عن اجابة دقيقة لأتكد من من بعض القوانين والإجابات التي توصلت إليها هي

أعلى حمل في المنتصف3.515348802طن

حد الأمان الأقل1.757674401طن
فهل هي صحيحة؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 ديسمبر 2022)

فيصل123456 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الإخوة الكرام استفسار بخصوص أعلى حمل بالطن في المنتصف على اتش 20سم*20سم (HEB 200) بنفس قيمة اجهاد الخضوع إذا علمت ان اجهاد الخضوع = 3515.348802 كيلوجرام على السنتي متر مربع وطول الاتش 12متر ومساحة المقطع للإتش 78,1سنتي متر مربع؟
> ابحث عن اجابة دقيقة لأتكد من من بعض القوانين والإجابات التي توصلت إليها هي
> 
> ...


*بفرض ان القطاع المعدني مسنود جانبياً Laterally Restrained فإن الحمل المركز الذي يسبب وصول الاجهاد في القطاع الى حد الخضوع (إضافة الى الوزن الذاتي للقطاع المدرفل) يبلغ 3515 كجم. وهو نفس الحمل الذي ذكرته, بالتالي فان إجابتك صحيحة.

لكن لِِمَ وضعت سؤالك هنا في قسم تعريب الهندسة. من الأفضل نقل المشاركة الى قسم الهندسة المدنية حيث تكون الفرصة اكبر للحصول على اكثر من إجابة.*


----------



## فيصل123456 (1 يناير 2023)

انا اسف ان كنت قد أخطأت في اختيار القسم المناسب لم أكن أعلم
ولعل الرابط هو أنني توصلت إلى قاعدة رياضية سهلة أوصلتني لهذا الحل
وهي : (ارتفاع المقطع/نصف طول الشكل*(إجهاد الخضوع*(عرض المقطع*ارتفاع المقطع)))*نصف الطول / الطول الأصلي = أعلى حمل على في منتصف الشكل بالطن 
ارتفاع المقطع= سنتيمتر
نصف الطول = سنتيمتر
إجهاد الخضوع= T/cm² 
عرض المقطع= سنتيمتر
ارتفاع المقطع= سنتيمتر
نصف الطول = سنتيمتر
الطول الأصلي = سنتيمتر
ويمكن استبدال (عرض المقطع*ارتفاع المقطع) بمساحة المقطع مباشرة في حال كان المقطع غير المستطيل أوالمربع او جعل التعويض عن عرض المقطع بواحد والتعويض في الارتفاع بالمساحة سنتي متر مربع
والتعويض بناء على المثال السابق كالتالي :
ارتفاع المقطع= 20سنتيمتر
نصف الطول = 600سنتيمتر
إجهاد الخضوع= 3.515348802 T/cm²
عرض المقطع= 1
ارتفاع المقطع= 78,1سنتي متر مربع
نصف الطول = 600سنتيمتر
الطول الأصلي = 1200سنتيمتر


----------



## فيصل123456 (1 يناير 2023)

نرجوا من الجميع التعاون في المراجعه والتدقيق قبل الاعتماد


----------



## eng_mayo88 (الثلاثاء في 16:22)

Verifpro - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

